# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ok, we need a fight between...

## Knockout_Power

Machida and A.Silva....

Machida always gets ripped on for boring fights but his speed and accuracy are quite impressive... Rival Silva, cant say? Who would die to see this fight?

My only concern is that usually both like to counter-fight so if no one throws a first strike we could have an episode of Dancing with the stars...

My 2 cents. I liked seeing his tenacity tonight even though the first 45 seconds was hoping backwards as usual, but he turned it around to more agression

----------


## smokethedays

Cotoure VS Fedor
Liddell VS Andre Arlovski

----------


## BgMc31

^^^Why Liddell against Arlovski?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Cotoure VS Fedor
> Liddell VS Andre Arlovski


 :Shrug:

----------


## *RAGE*

> Cotoure VS Fedor
> Liddell VS Andre Arlovski


not even in the same weight class...

I would like evens againt silva at 205.....

----------


## rockinred

> Machida and A.Silva....
> 
> Machida always gets ripped on for boring fights but his speed and accuracy are quite impressive... Rival Silva, cant say? Who would die to see this fight?
> 
> My only concern is that usually both like to counter-fight so if no one throws a first strike we could have an episode of Dancing with the stars...
> 
> My 2 cents. I liked seeing his tenacity tonight even though the first 45 seconds was hoping backwards as usual, but he turned it around to more agression


I am waiting for A. Silva vs V. Belfort... Now that will be some good stuff.

----------


## smokethedays

> ^^^Why Liddell against Arlovski?





> 





> not even in the same weight class...
> 
> I would like evens againt silva at 205.....


Its just that I'd like to see Liddell get his ass whipped by Arlovski.

----------


## Brown Ninja

chuck is heavyweight at heart. Let's see how power punching does against skillful boxing

----------


## Brown Ninja

although Machida vs Silva would be a great fight they have both stated that they would never fight each other

----------


## Knockout_Power

I'd like to see Randy vs Liddell where Randy doesnt have to cut so hard to make weight. Like @ 215 or 220 (I know the weight class doesnt exsist) just hypothetical

----------


## Knockout_Power

> although Machida vs Silva would be a great fight they have both stated that they would never fight each other


Forgot about that... my bad

Ok then, 30 man royal rumble, last man to not be unconscious wins!!! :Nutkick:

----------


## BG

Evans vs A.S.
Evans vs Page
Fedor vs Barnett (its gotta happen sometime !!!)
GSP vs A little matured Alves (Hope he's been working on his ground game)
Sanchez vs Koz again
GG vs Arlowski
Vitor vs NY Bad Ass Phil Baroni
Fedor Lesnar
F.Shamrock vs A.Silva

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Vitor vs NY Bad Ass Phil Baroni


Thats one I would have loved to see when they were at their primes in just a stand up match. Super quick hands on both of them...

2 of my favorite most memorable quick beatings were...

Belfort on Wandy
&
Baroni on Menne

----------


## Brown Ninja

> Evans vs A.S.
> Evans vs Page
> Fedor vs Barnett (its gotta happen sometime !!!)
> GSP vs A little matured Alves (Hope he's been working on his ground game)
> Sanchez vs Koz again
> GG vs Arlowski
> Vitor vs NY Bad Ass Phil Baroni
> Fedor Lesnar
> F.Shamrock vs A.Silva


Frank and Baroni would get molested in those fights

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think that Evan vs Page will be a classic

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think Florian vs Penn could end up being a great fight as well

----------


## BG

> Frank and Baroni would get molested in those fights


really, maybe Phil but I think frank could hold his own. I would love to see Phil and Vitor just throw it down !!!

----------


## southmadejd

Okay guys....I have one small petty complaint. Is anybody else sick of hearing the top class guys say they wont fight certain fighters. If I was Dana I would cut that BS out right now because eventually it will be time to make some sort of mega fight and the two fighters will be friends and wont want to fight each other. I mean GSP talks about how he wont fight a lot of fighters in the 185 weight class because he is friends with alot of them. A.Silva wont fight Machida (which I personally think would be the best striking match...EVER). I am just kind of sick about the whole...."he is my friend and I wont fight him". To me it is unprofessional and you hear these guys say time and time again that the fight is just business....well then I dont think you should let friendship get in the way. I mean Barnett and Fedor are apparently good friends but you don't see either one of them turning down their next fight because they know it is for the championship, it will make both of them a shit ton of money, and also it is the natural progression of the fighter ranks. Barnett is the number 1 contender and deserves the shot.

Just my two cents  : 1106:

----------


## BG

> I think Florian vs Penn could end up being a great fight as well


Yup, you make a lot of INSANE lite weight match ups. Shit if they mixed the two orgs together I would buy a pay per-veiw of just all lite weights.

----------


## Brown Ninja

> Okay guys....I have one small petty complaint. Is anybody else sick of hearing the top class guys say they wont fight certain fighters. If I was Dana I would cut that BS out right now because eventually it will be time to make some sort of mega fight and the two fighters will be friends and wont want to fight each other. I mean GSP talks about how he wont fight a lot of fighters in the 185 weight class because he is friends with alot of them. A.Silva wont fight Machida (which I personally think would be the best striking match...EVER). I am just kind of sick about the whole...."he is my friend and I wont fight him". To me it is unprofessional and you hear these guys say time and time again that the fight is just business....well then I dont think you should let friendship get in the way. I mean Barnett and Fedor are apparently good friends but you don't see either one of them turning down their next fight because they know it is for the championship, it will make both of them a shit ton of money, and also it is the natural progression of the fighter ranks. Barnett is the number 1 contender and deserves the shot.
> 
> Just my two cents



i completely agree. That whole act has grown tiresome. It seems like such a weak excuse. Its funny that GSP would point out that he won't fight his taining partner "The Crow" as if anyone would even care about that thrashing. I think the true professionals deal with it and move on. If someone specifically stated they will not fight so and so I think they should be forced to fight them in their very next fight. Its a business not a book club

----------


## Brown Ninja

The lightweight division is definately where its at these days. I hope that someone can talk Faber into making the jump to 155. I honestly feel that he would do average at best but I think he is highly recognized and very marketable.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Okay guys....I have one small petty complaint. Is anybody else sick of hearing the top class guys say they wont fight certain fighters. If I was Dana I would cut that BS out right now because eventually it will be time to make some sort of mega fight and the two fighters will be friends and wont want to fight each other. I mean GSP talks about how he wont fight a lot of fighters in the 185 weight class because he is friends with alot of them. A.Silva wont fight Machida (which I personally think would be the best striking match...EVER). I am just kind of sick about the whole...."he is my friend and I wont fight him". To me it is unprofessional and you hear these guys say time and time again that the fight is just business....well then I dont think you should let friendship get in the way. I mean Barnett and Fedor are apparently good friends but you don't see either one of them turning down their next fight because they know it is for the championship, it will make both of them a shit ton of money, and also it is the natural progression of the fighter ranks. Barnett is the number 1 contender and deserves the shot.
> 
> Just my two cents



I agree, it's a sport....not a "FIGHT".

Most basketball players are all friends, but they don't avoid playing teams with their friends on it.

You don't have to hate someone, to have a MMA match with them. 

It's up to Dana though. the fighters are under contract for fights....I don't think they really get to select their opponents, though Dana may take it under consideration.

----------


## Brown Ninja

if they don't like it where are they going to go? Strikeforce? The IFL? Dana has the opportunity to make these fights happen if he really wants

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Yup, you make a lot of INSANE lite weight match ups. Shit if they mixed the two orgs together I would buy a pay per-veiw of just all lite weights.


agreed - the fights are insane exciting in those classes......

----------

